# For  $350 Plus An Engine You Can Kill Yourself.   Dissect It Please.



## Goldenrod (Jan 3, 2020)

We were thinking of motorizing it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 3, 2020)

Gotta pay attention on those dangerous machines. Throw a motor on there and be sure to wear a helmet and gloves. I saw Madonna hit the ground HARD at tour de Fat. Madonna took a spill butt first on a modern high boy and by happenstance another Madonna was there to help her up.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 4, 2020)

Baloonob is very correct.  Dangerous to the MAX.  Google /utube "motorized penny farthing bike" for a daredevil with the license plate, "EVIL".  The machine was well thought out and looks impressive. The stand is on a spring.  The tank is on top of the engine.  Is that an oil tank?  Engine off a wind-and slap  lawnmower.  Sears?  I would ride it with a lot of extra junk on it.  In the video it smokes.  Real Steampunk machine.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 4, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Gotta pay attention on those dangerous machines. Throw a motor on there and be sure to wear a helmet and gloves. I saw Madonna hit the ground HARD at tour de Fat. Madonna took a spill butt first on a modern high boy and by happenstance another Madonna was there to help her up. View attachment 1118587View attachment 1118588



  My friends wouldn't help her up.  They would try to look up her pant leg.  Am I the only one seeing the golden bullets?  Are there two jellyfishes on the left?  I'll bet that it was the girlfriend's idea. This is my kind of crowd.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 4, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Baloonob is very correct.  Dangerous to the MAX.  Google /utube "motorized penny farthing bike" for a daredevil with the license plate, "EVIL".  The machine was well thought out and looks impressive. The stand is on a spring.  The tank is on top of the engine.  Is that an oil tank?  Engine off a wind-and slap  lawnmower.  Sears?  I would ride it with a lot of extra junk on it.  In the video it smokes.  Real Steampunk machine.



That's a mean looking machine man!


----------



## MotoMagz (Jan 4, 2020)

Yep motorizing it is pretty dangerous..But if your going to do it maybe just get a electric 36v Rear hub motor kit or a used scooter. Just enough power to give ya a good owie.....wear a helmet and have fun!


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 4, 2020)

Yep. That's what I would make it into.  High quality picture.


----------

